# Unterwasserpflanzen im Koiteich



## teichfreund65 (21. Feb. 2010)

Hallo,

ich im letzten Jahr meinen Teich umgebaut und nutze die Filter von Naturagart. Die Wasserwerte sind soweit i.O.
GH 21; KH 15; Phospat 1,0 mg/l; Sauerstoff 4,0 mg/l; Ph-Wert 8,5- 9,0. Nitrit 0; Nitrat 0; NH4/NH3 0. 

Das Wasser ist klar. Die Belüftung erfolgt mit Luftpumpe 3.000 l/h.
Leider ist der ph- Wert sehr hoch. Ich würde gern auf die Belüftung verzichten, um nicht das C02 auszutreiben.

Welche Pflanzen eignen sich am Besten zur Sauerstoffproduktion und können dem Appetit der Koi widerstehen?
Wie viel Pflanzen werden benötigt für einen Teich mit 8.000 Litern, 13 Fischen (11 Koi und 2 __ Sterlet)?

Einen Filtergraben kann ich leider aus Platzgründen nicht anlegen. Die Pflanzen müssten in den Teich. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo,

die Antwort wird Dir nicht gefallen: keine einzige Pflanze kann Kois auf die Dauer widerstehen. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum Kois nicht in Naturteichen gehalten werden.


----------



## bodo61 (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Koiteich*

Moin,

dein Sauerstoffgehalt ist so Rante-Kante.  Auf 4mg/l sollte er eigentlich nicht absacken. Das die Fische das noch mitmachen liegt warscheinlich nur an dem runtergefahrenen (Wort fällt mir gerade nicht ein) Bei 5°C würde eine Sättigung etwa 12mg/l entsprechen, 4 mg würden dann etwa 40% Sättigung bedeuten.

Womit misst du denn?

Einmal schreibst du 8000l Teichinhalt, weiter unten 13m³.  
Ich bin der Meinung für beide Teichgrößen hast du Überbesatz.

Ohne zusätzliche Biologie hinter deinem Filter, kannst du auch keine vernünftigen Wasserwerte erwarten.


----------



## teichfreund65 (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo Bodo,

vielen Dank für Deine prompte Antwort. 
Das Volumen ist 8.000 Liter. Ich habe leider vergessen die Signatur zu ändern. 
Die Messung erfolgt mit Test von Sera. Der O2- Wert liegt auch im Sommer bei vollen Betrieb in dem Bereich.
Ich glaube auch eine stärkere Belüftung löst das Problem nicht oder?
Was meinst Du mit zusätzlicher Biologie?


----------



## bodo61 (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Koiteich*

Hi,

erstmal solltest du deinen Besatz etwas verringern. Mit dem O² Wert kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.
Einen Sauerstoffeintrag erreichst du nur, wenn du die Oberfläche bewegst.Mit einer "Belüftung" des Wassers kannst du den Sauerstoffgehalt nicht erhöhen. Sowas geht nur durch viel Pflanzen o. spezielle Sauerstoffkonzentratoren (bzw. Flaschen) über einen Mischer. 
Versuch doch mal einen anderen O² Test.
Ich habe bei mir im Sommer oft über 10mg/l gemessen, was einer Sättigung von über 120% entspricht. 

Das sich im Koiteich keine Pflanzen halten ist zwar bekannt, aber nicht die Regel.
Ich habe einige __ Teichrosen, __ Froschlöffel, __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Lilien u. Sumpfdotterblumen.
Einzig die Krebsscheren, die im Sommer gut wachsen und im Herbst an den Grund absinken, werden im Winter gefressen.

Mit zusätzlicher Biologie meinte ich eine Biotonne hinter deinem Biotec, gefüllt mit einem speziellen Filtersubstrat. Dazu findest du hier ne ganze Menge Selbstbauanleitungen.


----------



## bodo61 (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Koiteich*

Stand da nicht eben noch Biotec10.1 in deinem Profil ?


----------



## teichfreund65 (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo Bodo,



bodo61 schrieb:


> Stand da nicht eben noch Biotec10.1 in deinem Profil ?



stimmt, wie gesagt Fehler in der Signatur.

Wegen dem Überbesatz hast Du sicher Recht. Aber ich kann mich leider nur schlecht von den Fischen trennen.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Unterstützung. Ich glaube da hilft nur eine technische Lösung z.B. Mischer. Mal schauen was ich im Forum finde.

Nochmals vielen Dank und bis bald.

Alexander


----------

